# Critics on The Empire Strikes Back



## Steerpike (Jan 28, 2013)

from back when it was released:


----------



## Penpilot (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah... Harrison Ford, what a mediocre actor. It's cool to see how time can make one's opinions look good or bad.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 29, 2013)

John Simon had an axe to grind in this clip.

I've always enjoyed hearing from Roger Ebert on movies.  Of the two (Siskel and Ebert), I always kind of thought that Ebert was more talented.  If you haven't read some of his reviews, try some.  Even if you don't read anything else he wrote, read Roger Ebert's review of the movie _North._  Just priceless!


----------



## Sparkie (Apr 5, 2013)

*RIP, Roger...*

I'm resurrecting this thread because I just found out that Roger Ebert died Thursday.  Not sure about anyone else, but I'll miss his reviews.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't really agree with the assertion that Harrison Ford is a particularly good actor. He's charming as hell and fun to watch, but rarely has he ever done anything resembling actual acting. When I saw the trailer for _42_ I was astonished to see that he was actually trying to play a character, instead of just being the sort of Generic Grumpy Harrison Ford Guy we've seen in most movies he's ever been in.


----------



## Meyer (Apr 6, 2013)

I have to agree somewhat with Benjamin, even though I really like Harrison Ford.  I find it quite funny that EotS received so much criticism upon release, but is now considered by many to be the best of the series.


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 27, 2013)

Disagree on Ford. He does play a "type", but Han Solo is quite different than Indiana Jones.


----------



## Impatience (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow.  I particularly like the part that said that this is something that Disney should make...well guess what...


----------

